# Open for suggestions and Advise on my gigging rig for 2013!



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, My name is Mike I fish and am from Milton-Pensacola area... I bought my boat a few months ago and am finally getting around to putting lights on it for gigging. I am going to try to post some pics so I may get some ideas from some of you ole vets. I have a 22' Sundance that drafts 6" of water.

I am using a small 750 Watt WEN Power 2 stroke genie to run Two 300 Watt Incandescent bulbs. They will be submerged. I will be trying to make these as waterproof as possible but have a GFI at the power source just in case. Is anyone familiar with using the 120v. Is there something more that I am missing here. I don't want to float any fish, I want to gig them. More importantly I want flatties flopping on my deck. Not Me!

I'm also still working on the part of floating the lights and keeping the unit out of the water as much as possible. Can I have a little bit of the bulb out of the water and the rest submerged or does it have to be completely in the water. I'm getting conflicting answers on this. You can write a whole book on what I don't know about all of this. The only thing I'm 100% about is that I Love to fish and be on the water, Thank God for blessing us with our beautiful Bays and Gulf Coast!!

Thank You in advance for any Input!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

I would not have them in the water, I also don't believe that a GFCI will work right in your application. The bulbs regardless if AC or DC will either have to be in or out of the water, the bulbs are going to generate heat, the water will cool them, blowing the bulbs.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> I would not have them in the water, I also don't believe that a GFCI will work right in your application. The bulbs regardless if AC or DC will either have to be in or out of the water, the bulbs are going to generate heat, the water will cool them, blowing the bulbs.


Yuck, That is what I was afraid of but the kind of stuff I need to hear. Thanks for the opinion. Back to the ole drawing board...An Inverter maybe and lower wattage bulbs? I just Really like the idea of the 5875 lumens those 300s are putting out.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike, if your set on underwater lights than this won't help. I've used both and the most efficient and light producing set-up I've found is HPS and above water. Two bolts hold the rig on and can be taken off in minutes. I use yoke mounts that you simply fold them down to fish and up to travel. I also run a Sundance Skiff and love it, not as big as yours, but works well. Those foam filled hulls let me float in 3 inches loaded. Been running these for 4 years and not a problem yet. They can't hide.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I woul'nt run AC underwater personally for safety reasons alone. I run a Honda gen with 2 150w hps plugged straight in. I originally had a GFI between the lights a gen but it would constantly trip. Don't know if it was a faulty switch or moisture sensitive. Did away with the GFI and no problems now. BamaFan you must light a country mile with that setup. Are those 250's or 400's?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Mike, if your set on underwater lights than this won't help. I've used both and the most efficient and light producing set-up I've found is HPS and above water. Two bolts hold the rig on and can be taken off in minutes. I use yoke mounts that you simply fold them down to fish and up to travel. I also run a Sundance Skiff and love it, not as big as yours, but works well. Those foam filled hulls let me float in 3 inches loaded. Been running these for 4 years and not a problem yet. They can't hide.


Haha! I don't imagine they can. Man that's an awesome setup. I may have to totally redo mine. I was trying to get by as economical as possible right now until I could upgrade my generator and push more wattage. Thanks for your time and ideas. I'll be looking out for your next success story and pics :thumbup:


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

F|nz said:


> I woul'nt run AC underwater personally for safety reasons alone. I run a Honda gen with 2 150w hps plugged straight in. I originally had a GFI between the lights a gen but it would constantly trip. Don't know if it was a faulty switch or moisture sensitive. Did away with the GFI and no problems now. BamaFan you must light a country mile with that setup. Are those 250's or 400's?


Hey man, those Hondas are nice. I am assuming your lights are out of the water then? If not do you have an inverter? I may wind up with something like Bamafan611 has. I agree with your comment to him on the Country Mile! Ive seen your post on here and noticed you had a nice year. Are you finished until the spring? Thanks for your time and input... Mike


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

F|nz I had to do away with the gfi on my yamaha geny kept tripping also. No problems since. Bama runs 400's and they do light the world up. I'm changing my light set up this winter. I'm going with four hps 150's. I wanted to go with 400,s but just don't have the room for them.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> F|nz I had to do away with the gfi on my yamaha geny kept tripping also. No problems since. Bama runs 400's and they do light the world up. I'm changing my light set up this winter. I'm going with four hps 150's. I wanted to go with 400,s but just don't have the room for them.


Where is the best place to get the HPS fixtures like You are talking about. Or like Bama has? I think I may check into that whole setup too. I believe I will have to get a bigger geny though. I have room for the 400s.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm getting the 150's from econolight but I have to build brackets and add capacitors to them. Bama got his at a place in Foley. I can't remember the name but he should be able to tell you when he see's this. The 400's are the way to go it's just not possible for me.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike, Consolidated lighting in Foley is where I got my lights. They are located next door to McDonalds on Hwy. 59.The Hubbel are the ones I recommend and like I said they are on their 4th. year with no issues.I do replace the bulbs every year, due to some fading, not enough to matter, just a personal type A personality thing. Breeze Fabricators built the front light bracket and can fabricate anything. Just tell them what you want to do and they build it and build it well.I like the yoke mounts because you can ajust the light angle to water conditions. Dingy water , more of a down angle and clear water you can angle them up for distance. I can see clearly about 25 to 30 feet in clear water. After talking to Elliot{Flounderslayerman} I am replacing the 2 by 4 fir with tube 2 by 4 aluminum tubing for the side lights next year.Only change I would make. I use a Honda 2000 and also no issues in 4 years. Still cranks on the first pull and runs 3 400's with instant startup. The key is changing the oil about every 15 hours and this only takes about 10 minutes. They are a little pricey, but in the long run really not and a very good investment. In the off season, I use it alot on the farm and comes to be pretty handy.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Big Mike
I've been running 120v underwater for 25yrs without any problem. I use the yellow Woodhead sockets and and but anti seez grease on the treads of my bulbs and RTV to seal the bulb in the socket. Plus I seal the back of the socket where the wires go in also


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

bigmike2010 said:


> Hey man, those Hondas are nice. I am assuming your lights are out of the water then? If not do you have an inverter? I may wind up with something like Bamafan611 has. I agree with your comment to him on the Country Mile! Ive seen your post on here and noticed you had a nice year. Are you finished until the spring? Thanks for your time and input... Mike


Yeah Mike,
I took off the lights for the year...I have plenty flounder for the winter in the freezer even after sharing with the family and friends. Plus I was sure getting tired of cleaning them...think cleaning takes longer than gigging them lol. I do run above water with the Honda 2000...120v HPS 150w lights. There is so little draw with the HPS that the gen runs just above idle. I would think your 750 will easily run 600w of hps. They draw alot of amps at start up and then cut nearly in half after warm up. I dont use caps so I draw more at start up. They only take about 20 sec. to warm up so I did'nt see a need for caps. I wanted to go with the 400's but they are too heavy for my application.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I've modeled my boat after Bamafans set up for the most part. I've got a 400hps in the front with 2 150 hps on the side. It is amazing what you can see and how far away you can see it. If there's a beach I wanna look at and there is already a boat fishing it with submersible light I have no problems about coming right in behind him. You'd be surprised how many fish they pass up. I can see fish 20-25ft away. I will be upgrading to 3 400w hps next season due to the fact of mathematics. My 150w lights draw 385watts of power (120v x 3.2amps) and the 400 only uses 100w's more power.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I've modeled my boat after Bamafans set up for the most part. I've got a 400hps in the front with 2 150 hps on the side. It is amazing what you can see and how far away you can see it. If there's a beach I wanna look at and there is already a boat fishing it with submersible light I have no problems about coming right in behind him. You'd be surprised how many fish they pass up. I can see fish 20-25ft away. I will be upgrading to 3 400w hps next season due to the fact of mathematics. My 150w lights draw 385watts of power (120v x 3.2amps) and the 400 only uses 100w's more power.


I would agree on how much more area you can see with above, That's why I run both, 4 150w hps on top and 200w underwater.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

My set up was 6 150 watt HPS lights. I made "U" shaped brackets, 4 facing forward and 2 on 45° angles. Talking about lighting up the world.

My next set up is going to be 6 LED dually's by RI, they are 1300 lumen each 9-36 volt and under 3 amps per pair.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

My set up was 6 150 watt HPS lights. I made "U" shaped brackets, 4 facing forward and 2 on 45° angles. Talking about lighting up the world.

My next set up is going to be 6 LED dually's by RI, they are 1300 lumen each 9-36 volt and under 3 amps per pair.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Mike, Consolidated lighting in Foley is where I got my lights. They are located next door to McDonalds on Hwy. 59.The Hubbel are the ones I recommend and like I said they are on their 4th. year with no issues.I do replace the bulbs every year, due to some fading, not enough to matter, just a personal type A personality thing. Breeze Fabricators built the front light bracket and can fabricate anything. Just tell them what you want to do and they build it and build it well.I like the yoke mounts because you can ajust the light angle to water conditions. Dingy water , more of a down angle and clear water you can angle them up for distance. I can see clearly about 25 to 30 feet in clear water. After talking to Elliot{Flounderslayerman} I am replacing the 2 by 4 fir with tube 2 by 4 aluminum tubing for the side lights next year.Only change I would make. I use a Honda 2000 and also no issues in 4 years. Still cranks on the first pull and runs 3 400's with instant startup. The key is changing the oil about every 15 hours and this only takes about 10 minutes. They are a little pricey, but in the long run really not and a very good investment. In the off season, I use it alot on the farm and comes to be pretty handy.


Like I said before you have a dream rig for sure. Seems about perfect. This is a bad time of year for me to be looking at those bad boys...Lil pricey. I will save for some of those or get some when the ole ship comes in. Definitely am going to be on the lookout for a good deal on a Honda closer to 2000 watts.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Big Mike
> I've been running 120v underwater for 25yrs without any problem. I use the yellow Woodhead sockets and and but anti seez grease on the treads of my bulbs and RTV to seal the bulb in the socket. Plus I seal the back of the socket where the wires go in also


So you're telling me there's a chance! Lol I actually started out going to use two used Woodheads but the wires were stiff and the rubber was getting hard so I bought two new ones, a different brand but looked just the same otherwise. The rubber had to be turned down to go into the pvc fitting and I have sprayed the back with a rubber sealant. Wires and all are coated with rubber. The bulbs bottom out on the rubber socket and form a good looking seal and I plan on using the RTV and coating the threads and socket insides as well. Still indecisive on the whole thing though. I feel like it may get me through one year as long as safety isn't too big of an issue.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike,it's been a work in progress for 40 years. Upgrading along the way and fully understand the budget. Have gigged a ton of fish with a coleman lantern and a innertube with a battery and up from there. Try the underwater lights for a season and decide from there. Man if it works and you kill some fish press on. The key to a good year is time on the water and knowing your water with constant scouting. Any and all lights will work if the fish are there. The trick is being where they are.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

bamafan611 said:


> Mike,it's been a work in progress for 40 years. Upgrading along the way and fully understand the budget. Have gigged a ton of fish with a coleman lantern and a innertube with a battery and up from there. Try the underwater lights for a season and decide from there. Man if it works and you kill some fish press on. The key to a good year is time on the water and knowing your water with constant scouting. Any and all lights will work if the fish are there. The trick is being where they are.


+1! I started last year with 3 12volt starfires and now have 4 500 watt halogens above water run by an older honda 2200 watt. Night and day difference,and it charges the batterys for the trolling motor. Before I was running 6 deep cycle batterys and getting about 6 good hours of use now I can go from sunset to daybreak on about a gallon and a half of gas,and half the weight.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tonight was the test run. I could stand it no more! I dropped my lights right at the ramp for sure that I would blow bulbs or the gfi would trip but those things lit up about a 30 ft radius with no problems at all. First 15 minutes I killed one, 15.5 inches. My first of 2013 ...Not another fish for 4 hrs and finally ran across but passed up about a 12 then had one scoot just as the light hit him. Very nice night on the water and it was just enough to really get me itching for more. The two 300 watt bulbs will do for now. I did see a bunch of slot Reds, a pile of stingrays and a couple of shooting stars. Gotta Love the outdoors...Sure beats the heck out of sitting at home watching T.V.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You go Mike


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job Mike !!!


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*flonder lights*

use 12 volt bulbs, i got some from a lighting supply house and solder on some wire i made a fold down rig out of pvc and put them on a 45 so when you fold them down they end up under your boat. that way when looking down you wont have to see the light, just the light it puts off and you wont have to use the big ass bowl that will catch water as you move. i use 12 volt that way i dont have to hear a gen. and i don't have one too. 
i get about 6 hours run time before they dim using yellow top optima bat. 
and all most forgot make some way to change out quick i used spade connectors and the down part of the pvc used to protect the bulb when not in use. the pic helps a lot.

i post a pic Monday it on my work computer.


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*lights*

re post


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

rob1475 said:


> use 12 volt bulbs, i got some from a lighting supply house and solder on some wire i made a fold down rig out of pvc and put them on a 45 so when you fold them down they end up under your boat. that way when looking down you wont have to see the light, just the light it puts off and you wont have to use the big ass bowl that will catch water as you move. i use 12 volt that way i dont have to hear a gen. and i don't have one too.
> i get about 6 hours run time before they dim using yellow top optima bat.
> and all most forgot make some way to change out quick i used spade connectors and the down part of the pvc used to protect the bulb when not in use. the pic helps a lot.
> 
> i post a pic Monday it on my work computer.


Thanks for posting rob1475, I have actually had a couple of test trips with this set up and it works really well. As for the drag of the bowls. I split noodle floats and wrapped them around the bowls so they float. It makes everything except about 75% of the bulb float on top and I use my trolling motor. It does limit me to about 10" of water. I was relieved to find it doesn't blow bulbs if they are not fully submerged. I'm still interested in your pics if you find time to get them up.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> I'm getting the 150's from econolight but I have to build brackets and add capacitors to them. Bama got his at a place in Foley. I can't remember the name but he should be able to tell you when he see's this. The 400's are the way to go it's just not possible for me.[/QUOTE
> Ok, Ok, Your FB pics of your light setup got me man. I pulled the trigger on an EU2000i and 4 of the 150s that were sitting next to yours on the shelf at econolight. Just waiting on the mailman now:thumbup: I may PM you to bounce a couple of questions off ya about settup and your brackets as well. Yours did turn out sweet. I think I want to be able to remove mine fairly easily.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bigmike2010 said:


> flounderslayerman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting the 150's from econolight but I have to build brackets and add capacitors to them. Bama got his at a place in Foley. I can't remember the name but he should be able to tell you when he see's this. The 400's are the way to go it's just not possible for me.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> bigmike2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you order the ones with caps are without.
> ...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The npf light has no caps. They cost like $45 and the ones with caps are $65.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike any questions you have don't hesitate to ask. I got the ones without caps to save money and because my genie is big enough that they barely push it above idle when they're starting up.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

No those don't have caps.But that's a good price.You can order cap.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Buying the 55f Cap's online are about $9 from the Cap King.

http://capacitorking.com/high-pressure-sodium-capacitors.html

No they went up $14.95 now. That would be what you want for the 150watt HPS.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool, good looking out fellas. I will look into these... I think come Wind, Cold or High water Im going out to heat the waters up around the pass and have a report saturday morning.

The best time to go fishing... is when you can!


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

*flounder gigging*

have you thought about LEd gig light system www.ultimategiglights.com
all stainless steel led flounder gig light system


----------

